# charged €9.99 for 2g Zovirax was:"lip service to pharmacy prices"



## 8till8 (20 Nov 2007)

Was charged €9.99 for Zovirax in a pharmacy yesterday....tube is only 2g.

Its very high for such a small quantity, instructions say its sufficient for a single incident....I guess read between the lines; we'll charge you full price each and every time


----------



## swordshead (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: lip service to pharmacy prices...*

Zovirax, although its great is over priced. The active ingredient is *aciclovir* and is also found in another cold sore cream that pharmacies sell (cant think of the name right now) and it is a third cheaper and just as good! Zovirax is popular as its the first name people think of when you get a cold sore but ask for the cheaper version the next time..just as good i swear!


----------



## teatimer (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: lip service to pharmacy prices...*

What's that red spot on your smiley, Swordshead?


----------



## terrysgirl33 (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: lip service to pharmacy prices...*

FWIW, I find zovirax good, but there is usually half a tube left at the end of a cold sore.  However it seems to go off and won't work as well if you have a new outbreak, so you have to throw it away.  (I have tried keeping it, but it's useless)


----------



## swordshead (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: lip service to pharmacy prices...*



teatimer said:


> What's that red spot on your smiley, Swordshead?


Haha yeh i laughed when i was posting it too...


----------



## Mrs V (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: lip service to pharmacy prices...*

I was in crete on hols this summer & was only 2euro a tube Total rip off here in Ireland we stocked up big time on things like this


----------



## Ash (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: lip service to pharmacy prices...*

The other product containing Aciclovir is called Viralief.  There's a box here with the price tag still on €6.99.  It was bought locally several months ago.


----------



## MB05 (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: charged €9.99 for 2g Zovirax was:"lip service to pharmacy prices"*

Others you can get are Soothe Lip and Cymex.  Same ingredients half the price.


----------



## gearoid (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: lip service to pharmacy prices...*



Mrs V said:


> I was in crete on hols this summer & was only 2euro a tube Total rip off here in Ireland we stocked up big time on things like this



I was in a similar location last year. Motilium is about 7-8 euros here for 10 tables. I got the same product labelled differently (Cilroton from the same manufacturer) for 2.10 euros except there were 30 tablets in the box. This is 1/10th of the cost per tablet. I know the cost of salaries and premises are much higher here but surely this differential is ridiculous. I also noticed other medical creams that were 4 euros for a 50g tube while in Ireland 20g was 7-8 euros.


----------



## F. Kruger (20 Nov 2007)

€2.65 in Tenerife so I presume that all Canary Islands would be the same, just in case anyone wants to stock up.


----------



## banba (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: charged €9.99 for 2g Zovirax was:"lip service to pharmacy prices"*

Banba

Please read our Posting Guidelines before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Brendan
Administrator


----------



## Fatphrog (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: charged €9.99 for 2g Zovirax was:"lip service to pharmacy prices"*

Cymex does not contain aciclovir. Viralief and Soothelip do.


----------

